

Cray Supercomputers going to use Intel chips? - lyime
http://www.intel.com/products/server/processors/index.htm?cid=cim:umi|050608_us_cray_anandtech_IT_300x250

======
jcl
Article from last week with more info:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=177287>

